

Smushit.com makes image optimizing a breeze - bdfh42
http://ajaxian.com/archives/smushitcom-makes-image-optimizing-a-breeze

======
LPTS
Real unfortunate choice of name though. Ouch. Someone should have looked at
that name for another few minutes.

~~~
jacobscott
Exactly what I thought on reading article title. Especially since if you
invert the m and the u...

